# Has Anyone Installed ASP.NET vNext on Gentoo?  Any Guides?

## eddieparker

I'm looking to try ASP.NET on my Gentoo box, and I'm already stuck at step #1 of: https://docs.asp.net/en/latest/getting-started.html.

It's telling me to install .NET Core from here: https://www.microsoft.com/net/core#linux, but none of the linux variants seem Gentoo/ebuild friendly to me.

a) Is there an ebuild of this somewhere I'm simply not seeing?

b) Any tutorials people have found or can point me at?

Cheers!

-e-

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *eddieparker wrote:*   

> a) Is there an ebuild of this somewhere I'm simply not seeing?

 

Exists an ebuild on dotnet overlay

 *eddieparker wrote:*   

> b) Any tutorials people have found or can point me at? 

 

Official microsoft tutorial Getting started with .NET

----------

